# anyone know what the consist is for the Pacific Surfliner is ?



## amtrakrider (Feb 5, 2007)

isn't the pacific surfliner consist made up of

1 f59hi engine

1 coach / cafe car

3 coach cars

1 coach / baggage car

or is it something else cause i am not sure but i will keep looking into it myself maybe i might be able to answer my own but i figuered i would ask on here anyways you know


----------



## TransAtlantic (Feb 5, 2007)

amtrakrider said:


> isn't the pacific surfliner consist made up of
> 1 f59hi engine
> 
> 1 coach / cafe car
> ...


Normally (sometimes one will find an extra coach, or a Superliner substituted) the consist, in order, is:

1 F59 engine

1 Business Class car (interior differences from the coach class)

1 Coach/Cafe car

2 Coach cars

1 Coach/Baggage/Cab car

- the engine leads out from LAX both north and south ("pulling"), and the Cab car leads into LAX ("pushing")


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 5, 2007)

TransAtlantic said:


> amtrakrider said:
> 
> 
> > isn't the pacific surfliner consist made up of
> ...


ok cool but i thought that all trains always had an as there lead engine no matter what direction it would be and plus where would i find a cab car of the pacific surliner for msts


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 5, 2007)

amtrakrider said:


> ok cool but i thought that all trains always had an as there lead engine no matter what direction it would be and plus where would i find a cab car of the pacific surliner for msts


Here is a picture I took of a Cab Car in San Diego a couple of months ago.


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 5, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> amtrakrider said:
> 
> 
> > ok cool but i thought that all trains always had an as there lead engine no matter what direction it would be and plus where would i find a cab car of the pacific surliner for msts
> ...


wow k have been following for sometime but i never would have thought amtrak would get a cab car like that one cause i was always under the imprasstion that amtrak ran with an engine in the lead like they do here in boston but now i know that they dont do it out in the western part of the country

also where can i find a download of the cab car for the pacific surfliner so i can add it to the consist


----------



## AlanB (Feb 5, 2007)

amtrakrider said:


> wow k have been following for sometime but i never would have thought amtrak would get a cab car like that one cause i was always under the imprasstion that amtrak ran with an engine in the lead like they do here in boston but now i know that they dont do it out in the western part of the country


Amtrak also runs cab cars here on the east cost. They run in service from time to time on the line from New Haven, CT to Springfield, Mass and they see regular service between NYP and Harrisburg.


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 5, 2007)

hey alan would you happen to know where i can download the pacific surfliner cab car for msts at all


----------



## AlanB (Feb 5, 2007)

amtrakrider said:


> hey alan would you happen to know where i can download the pacific surfliner cab car for msts at all


If I did, I would have already told you.  But I have no clue.


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 5, 2007)

AlanB said:


> amtrakrider said:
> 
> 
> > hey alan would you happen to know where i can download the pacific surfliner cab car for msts at all
> ...


ok thats why i asked and also i posted something else on here about the nec boston to philly or even boston to washington dc for msts and i havent gotten anything on it do you know if anyone is working on one


----------



## PerRock (Feb 5, 2007)

There was a group called "Facing Point Media" which made the surfliner consist. i looked for them on google and could not find their site. I did notice some forums with people asking if the went "belly-up"

peter

PS. I might mention that for the Auran Trainz users. We at Amtrak Geek Zone have talked about the Idea of doing the Surfliner; (It'll be a while if we do, we got our hands full right now) although we have not come to any conclusion.


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 5, 2007)

PerRock said:


> There was a group called "Facing Point Media" which made the surfliner consist. i looked for them on google and could not find their site. I did notice some forums with people asking if the went "belly-up"
> peter
> 
> PS. I might mention that for the Auran Trainz users. We at Amtrak Geek Zone have talked about the Idea of doing the Surfliner; (It'll be a while if we do, we got our hands full right now) although we have not come to any conclusion.


okay cool cause the download i have is not that great there is no passenger view from within the car and there is no cab car at all and i am now looking for that one type of a car for the pacific surfliner trainset

also peter i just took a look at your teams website and it appers that you have the viewliner cars for download but its not downloading unless i am doing something wrong or i could be mistaken about it but who knows


----------



## PerRock (Feb 5, 2007)

amtrakrider said:


> also peter i just took a look at your teams website and it appers that you have the viewliner cars for download but its not downloading unless i am doing something wrong or i could be mistaken about it but who knows


grrrr thought I changed that.... ok, well we currently don't have one available to the general public.

ty

peter


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 6, 2007)

PerRock said:


> amtrakrider said:
> 
> 
> > also peter i just took a look at your teams website and it appers that you have the viewliner cars for download but its not downloading unless i am doing something wrong or i could be mistaken about it but who knows
> ...


oh ok just wasnt sure if i was doing it right or not and also what do you mean by you dont have one available to the general public, does it mean i have to be a member of or something cause i am really looking for one to put on my trainsets which look unenjoyable without them if not i can still wait its cool its not a big deal


----------



## PerRock (Feb 6, 2007)

amtrakrider said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakrider said:
> ...


Basically we only have one available for beta testing to certian people. Also, I should point out that our content is for Auran Trainz (www.virtualtrainz.com) and not for MSTS (not sure if you have TRS).

peter


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 6, 2007)

PerRock said:


> amtrakrider said:
> 
> 
> > PerRock said:
> ...


oh okay well i have the msts and i have trains that are for the auran trainz and they are working fine on msts so if you would like i could test them on msts for you unless you have allready done that but if you havent i will be more then willing to help you out in testing them i would never give it out and say that i made the car so you do not have to worry about that cause i have no clue how to upload it to any website at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Our models are built soley for Trainz 2006, not MSTS. We are currently Set with beta testers.

Corey


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 6, 2007)

Guest said:


> Our models are built soley for Trainz 2006, not MSTS. We are currently Set with beta testers.
> Corey


ok thought i would just offer


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Feb 6, 2007)

And of course if a new MSTS is indeed coming out, it doesn't make much sense to do any work on that until we know what the design and details are for building stuff for the new version. Supposedly the only similarity between the old MSTS and the new version is the sim name and the Microsoft label (althoughj Microsoft didn't really build the first version). While one would hope that some of the stuff (routes, activities, rolling stock) that was built for MSTS1 could be salvaged for MSTS2, your guess is as good as mine on that issue. The fact that the sim itself is apparently going to be completely new from the ground up makes compatiibility of those things much less likely, I would think. If we're really lucky, somebody may build some software that inputs MSTS1 addons and outputs them in MSTS2-usable form. But I sure wouldn't do any MSTS work until I knew for sure.


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 6, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> And of course if a new MSTS is indeed coming out, it doesn't make much sense to do any work on that until we know what the design and details are for building stuff for the new version. Supposedly the only similarity between the old MSTS and the new version is the sim name and the Microsoft label (althoughj Microsoft didn't really build the first version). While one would hope that some of the stuff (routes, activities, rolling stock) that was built for MSTS1 could be salvaged for MSTS2, your guess is as good as mine on that issue. The fact that the sim itself is apparently going to be completely new from the ground up makes compatiibility of those things much less likely, I would think. If we're really lucky, somebody may build some software that inputs MSTS1 addons and outputs them in MSTS2-usable form. But I sure wouldn't do any MSTS work until I knew for sure.


okay so the work that nalw on there new verison of nec megapack #2 is halted until further notice i am guessing then


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Feb 6, 2007)

Unless it's so close to production now that it makes more sense to them to finish it and sell it to MSTS1 folks. If I was looking to start designing something for MSTS right now I'd be sorely tempted to wait and see what's going to happen with MSTS2. Certainly as owner of a MSTS1 install that includes a couple NEC versions, a couple of NW versions, a bunch of independent routes, including Florida "A" Line, Florida HSR, Florida Funnel, and others, and a bunch of extra activities and a bunch of rolling stock, I'm waiting to see what happens with MSTS2 before I do any more download, installs, etc on MSTS1. I've had MSTS1 since they first came out with it, and now have probably 5-10 GB of downloaded/installed extra stuff for it (thank goodness for cable internet and 6Mbit/s downloads!).


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 9, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> Unless it's so close to production now that it makes more sense to them to finish it and sell it to MSTS1 folks. If I was looking to start designing something for MSTS right now I'd be sorely tempted to wait and see what's going to happen with MSTS2. Certainly as owner of a MSTS1 install that includes a couple NEC versions, a couple of NW versions, a bunch of independent routes, including Florida "A" Line, Florida HSR, Florida Funnel, and others, and a bunch of extra activities and a bunch of rolling stock, I'm waiting to see what happens with MSTS2 before I do any more download, installs, etc on MSTS1. I've had MSTS1 since they first came out with it, and now have probably 5-10 GB of downloaded/installed extra stuff for it (thank goodness for cable internet and 6Mbit/s downloads!).


okay thats coolits not a big deal


----------



## AmtrakF59 (Mar 31, 2007)

You know, it seems those people who made the Surfliner were out to get some free money... Maybe someone should put it up for free download, specially for the ones who got scammed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes could someone please put it up for a free download, or tell me where I can get it! I had it at one time, and it was the only route I played a lot, but I never recived the CD, and now I would like to use it on my new computer, but I have no way to do that. Maybe I can figure away to get it off my other computer, and on this one. But still if any has or can put it up, or knows where I can get it please let me know.


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Apr 11, 2007)

It is illegal to place that up for download as it is considered piracy and can be punishable to about 350,000 dollars in fines, still a good idea? And for those who got scammed, they can take it to court if they need to. B)


----------



## Christopher (Jun 2, 2007)

AlanB said:


> amtrakrider said:
> 
> 
> > wow k have been following for sometime but i never would have thought amtrak would get a cab car like that one cause i was always under the imprasstion that amtrak ran with an engine in the lead like they do here in boston but now i know that they dont do it out in the western part of the country
> ...


 

 

 

 

Hey Go To Train-Sims.com And Download it From There


----------



## amtrakrider (Jun 18, 2007)

Christopher said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakrider said:
> ...


 

 

chris where abouts in train-sim is it at and does it include the cab car for the pacific surfliner train


----------



## Muahaha (Aug 8, 2007)

Amtrak Kid said:


> It is illegal to place that up for download as it is considered piracy and can be punishable to about 350,000 dollars in fines, still a good idea? And for those who got scammed, they can take it to court if they need to. B)


Its already out, just search any torrent-site for "Pacific Surfliner"


----------

